# [SOLVED] Please Help..!!!Data error (cyclic redundancy check)



## thishandp7

Hi guys,

There is a problem with my secondary internal Hard drive which is a 2tb Samsung HD204UI.It was all fine until i last shutdown my PC.But after like 4hrs i turned it on,my system was very slow.
When i checked,every thing was fine except only the Hard drive "G"s(2tb Samsung HD204UI) icon appeared in "My Computer" also no "space left bar" in it.I opened the drive,A message appeared to format the Drive,i canceled the message.then another one appeared
"Location is not available, G:\ is not accessible, Data error (cyclic redundancy check)" 
i checked on BIOS & Device manager both detects the hard drive fine.
But in the Disk Management The hard disks file type was changed to "RAW" and shows as 100% free space left and it works Healthy.

I have 1tb of extremely valuable data in it,And the file extension on that hard disk is not common (Example :mb,ma,exr,nk,sin,etc...).Is there any way to recovery all the data in it.it was now 5 days sines the HDD fail.

Also i want know is the data gets more damage if we took a long time to do a recovery?cause it's been 5 days now.

I don't need the hard drive but the data inside is more valuable than my life,there is 8 years of hard work in that drive.Please help me.Advance thank to everyone.


----------



## steely74

*Re: Please Help..!!!Data error (cyclic redundancy check)*

I've had good luck with

Data Recovery Software Products - Runtime Software Products

when drives showed as raw. you can use the demo to scan to see if it finds all your data. if it does then you can buy the program.


----------



## thishandp7

*Re: Please Help..!!!Data error (cyclic redundancy check)*

Thank for the reply steely74 :smile:
Should i download *GetDataBack for NTFS ?
*


----------



## steely74

*Re: Please Help..!!!Data error (cyclic redundancy check)*

if the drive was ntfs then yes.


----------



## thishandp7

*Re: Please Help..!!!Data error (cyclic redundancy check)*

okay steely74 
by the way i want to know is it too complex to recover a hard drive which was failed few day ago?


----------



## LMiller7

*Re: Please Help..!!!Data error (cyclic redundancy check)*

Nothing is certain when it comes to data recovery. The process may proceed smoothly and you are able to recover all of your data, or you may not be able to recover anything and professional data recovery is required. Or that may fail.

Be aware that the problems may be due to physical issues with the drive. This can happen without warning or apparent cause. If that is the case the mere fact that the drive is running may shorten the time available for recovery purposes.

An obvious question is that if the data is extremely valuable why you do not have a backup? If you had a backup there would be no need for data recovery. Any data worth data recovery should have a backup copy. If the data is particularly valuable you should have 2 or more backup copies. Having a single copy of important files is asking for trouble.


----------



## thishandp7

*Re: Please Help..!!!Data error (cyclic redundancy check)*

Thank for the response *LMiller7
*yes that was a very bad move in my part,i should have thought about it.Now the recovery the data is my only option i guess. 
Can i know a preferred method to do a data recovery and also preferred software to do it in a safer way without making the situation even worst?cause i never done a data recovery before...


----------



## thishandp7

*Re: Please Help..!!!Data error (cyclic redundancy check)*

here's the new update,I've done a test using Power Data Recovery in a 2GB pen drive(i don't want any further damage to my HDD that's why i used a pen drive) to make sure all the weird extension can be recovered.i put some of those extension files on the pen drive and did a quick format and then recovered it(using Power Data Recovery)all those extension came back and those were 100% usable.Even the name were the same except the main folder.
But I'm not sure about the failed HDD cause it's a different story (*cyclic redundancy check error)*in the case of the Pen drive it was just a quick format*.

*what do you guys think?Advance Thanks*.
*


----------



## steely74

*Re: Please Help..!!!Data error (cyclic redundancy check)*

unless you are prepared to spend $1000 + for professional data recovery then give it a shot 

and as stated always have backups! I have backups for my backups.


----------



## LMiller7

*Re: Please Help..!!!Data error (cyclic redundancy check)*

For important files having one backup copy is essential. Drives fail, often without warning or apparent cause, and data can be lost for a variety of other causes as well. Having no backups is almost like walking a tightrope with no safety net.

Some people have 2 or even more backup copies of particularly important files and keep them in different locations. Backups can and do fail. Murphy's law tells us that that will happen when you need then the most.


----------



## thishandp7

*Re: Please Help..!!!Data error (cyclic redundancy check)*

Hey guys,Sorry for the late update

So this is what i did for the last few weeks,

As u guys told i gave my HDD to a local professional data recovery center,they mentioned that they have 10 years of experience doing this.So i gave it to them.And they told me it would take 5 days to analyze it(Free of charge).So After 5 day i contacted them ,they've told me that my HDD cannot be recovered in any ways except by just only removing the disks and doing it in a clean room,in case they don't have a clean room they've told me to send it overseas.And also they tolled me it will be lot expensive.i refused to send it overseas.And took my HDD back home.As my last option I've decided to give a last try by recovering the data by my self through Power Data Recovery.I scanned the Drive,it took almost 6hrs.Magically Every files were appeared(Best day of my life ).So i bought a new 2TB HDD and saved every single file.All the data were recovered as they were before (Names,folder structures & extensions),unfortunately some hi-res video files (Approximately 10-15 files)weren't working properly,but it's not a big deal,I'm happy with the results
My sincere thanks to the tech support for helping me out.
I recovered my data,Now i have to do the back-up thing,What do you guys prefer?because as u guys know i got no experience in doing back-ups,
And i also want to know Is RAID system is safe? (Should i open a new thread?)
And thanks again


----------



## A1tecice

*Re: Please Help..!!!Data error (cyclic redundancy check)*

Glad you got it sorted and learn from your mistakes!. Banks have every transaction backed up for the past three days (Grandparent,parent,child)

I believe you must have been very lucky to find your files if a professional shop could not :wink: must be your lucky day.

The simplist thing to do would be to buy an external hard drive and put all your files onto that, Store it in a dark dry place incase you ever need it. I dont think a RAID would be needed but yes if you set it to mirror.

You can find more info about RAID here:
Build Your Skills: Know the differences between RAID levels | TechRepublic

Thanks,
Altie

If you feel this thread is solved could you please mark it as solved (Thread Tools > Mark as Solved)


----------



## thishandp7

*Re: Please Help..!!!Data error (cyclic redundancy check)*

Thank for the reply *A1tecice
*yes of course,And i'm very lucky









I have another 2 years warranty on my failed HDD,So i can claim and receive a new HDD.i though i could use it for the back-up.

I work every day in my PC is there a way to do a every day back-up? or like you said past 3 days back-ups,something like overwriting the existing back-ups?


----------



## A1tecice

*Re: Please Help..!!!Data error (cyclic redundancy check)*

Yup windows 7 has a build in program called "Backup and Restore"

You can read all about it here:
How To Use Backup and Restore in Windows 7 - How-To Geek

Thanks,
Altie


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: Please Help..!!!Data error (cyclic redundancy check)*

I have a backup external USB drive attached to my computer. Whenever I save a file to my C: drive I also save it to my External USB drive. If either one fails, I always have the other.


----------



## thishandp7

*Re: Please Help..!!!Data error (cyclic redundancy check)*

Hey guys sorry for the delay.i was out of town.

*A1tecice :* Does windows Backup and Restore program create a single restore file or make a exact copy of the files? 
*spunk.funk : *Thax for the reply, Is external HDD are reliable?


----------



## A1tecice

*Re: Please Help..!!!Data error (cyclic redundancy check)*

Your computer should automatically create restore points at certain times. such as installing new software/drivers. You should be able to find the latest one from a list of restore points and restore from that. to hopefully fix your problem.

Thanks,
Altie


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: Please Help..!!!Data error (cyclic redundancy check)*

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/members/a1tecice-700265.html


> *A1tecice :* Does windows Backup and Restore program create a single restore file or make a exact copy of the files?
> * spunk.funk : *Thax for the reply, Is external HDD are reliable?


*Back Up and Restore* and *System Restore *are 2 different animals. *System Restore* creates Restore _Points, _usually whenever a driver or system update is installed. You can also do a _manual_ restore point. If there is a problem you can restore Windows to the last restore point. It does not backup any of your personal files, *Documents, Music Pictures *or *Programs* etc. *Backup and Restore *actually backs up your whole computer. it's best to backup to an external drive in case your computer craps out, you will have the backup on an external drive. 
All HDD's Fail. It is just a matter of when. An external drive is just as reliable as an internal HDD except that there is a logic board controller inside the enclosure that could also fail. Your best defense is to always keep anything you can't live without in 2 different places (ex) C: drive and USB HDD or DVD's.


----------



## thishandp7

*Re: Please Help..!!!Data error (cyclic redundancy check)*

OK *A1tecice *and *spunk.funk
*I'll buy a new HDD and make a copy of my all files.

And Thanks for everyone who helped me on this.you guys are the life savers.This is the best site of ever to solve a PC problem.Thanks again.


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: Please Help..!!!Data error (cyclic redundancy check)*

We're glad you got it sorted. Please mark this thread Solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------



## quest4knowledge

Thanks, just what I needed!!


----------



## System10

*Re: Please Help..!!!Data error (cyclic redundancy check)*



thishandp7 said:


> Hey guys,Sorry for the late update
> 
> So this is what i did for the last few weeks,
> 
> ...As my last option I've decided to give a last try by recovering the data by my self through Power Data Recovery.I scanned the Drive,it took almost 6hrs.Magically Every files were appeared(Best day of my life )...


Did you buy Power Data Recovery? The website says it's free to recover 1GB of data only.


----------



## dpsguru

*[SOLVED]Data error (cyclic redundancy check)*

Hi guys,
I've a solution
when drives showed as raw. you can buy the program at low cost to recover your complete data.
www.skyruss.in,skyr[email protected]


----------



## dpsguru

Hi guys,
I've a solution
when drives showed as raw. you can buy the program at low cost to recover your complete data.
www.skyruss.in,[email protected]


----------



## afrastgeek

Hi guys!
Last a few hour, I also run into the same problem
And Fortunately, it solved just by Windows Command Line

#chkdsk E: /f

"E:" is your Drive Letter


----------

